# Maverick [PIC HEAVY]



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Tongue! xD




























Takeoff!









Coming in for a landing


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It sure looks like Maverick is happy in his new home.  He's very handsome!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So cute


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i love the pics with the bell!!


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

Great photos, Maverick is indeed a handsome young man.


----------



## SarahAviary (Mar 3, 2013)

He's adorable.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks! ^^ Lol, yep, he loves his bell xD. Once in a while he'll have a lover's quarrel with it, then go back to cuddling it. XD


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

AAAWWW~ He's growing!!!!
Love the second pic...that's priceless!


----------



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

he looks like my hemi boy!!! i will post pictures of hemi soon!! so beautiful


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Hemiboy007 said:


> he looks like my hemi boy!!! i will post pictures of hemi soon!! so beautiful


I'd love to see pics of your boy!


----------



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

He looks happy  so handsome


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, ain't he precious! The first few pics made me giggle


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

I adore the picture on the bed where he's looking so curious and cheeky at the same time..


----------

